# What is it?



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

This has puzzled me since I got my 2N. I cannot find any reference to it in my I&T manual. The plug is made of wood or some kind of fiberous material. I doubt this is an original part. The hole is just ahead of the sector arm on the right side of the transmission case.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i don't know what to tell you. my 2N (1947) has nothing there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome to TF.

It is where a sherman auxiliary transmission shifter lever comes out. The plug was probably put there to avoid dirt getting in. The previous owner must have removed the transmission.. edro:


----------



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

Makes sense. I wish the Sherman was still in it. Found a few on eBay but can't afford one right now.


----------



## resq202 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hupp transmission. Shermans shift on the left the Hupps shift on the right.


----------

